# 8-29 limit of grouper and snapper on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We decided we'd done enough worrying and watching the hurricane and realized no matter how much we watched the projected path of Gustav, we had no control over it. It was real nice to take a break, forget about everything for a dayand go out fun fishing. The perfect weather, good solunar phase and great crew combined to allow us to have a great trip. We bumped around in 200'-220' for a while and caught 2 real nice red groupers and 5 gags. The gags were a real good grade, with 2 or 3 in the mid 20 lb range. The bite eventually died off al little and we gottired of weeding through snapper so we moved out a little deeper. We proceeded to catch one scamp and snowy after another. The scamp were a good grade and while the snowys were pretty small. Before we knew it, we had our 6 man limit of 30 groupers so we decided to head back into state waters and catch a limit of snappers. This did nottake long and we had 12 snapper, most between 18-21". We had a full fish box and the beer was about gone and it was time to head in. We had a great time and ended up witha ton of meat. Can't wait until next time! Here are a few pics:


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats! great pictures and report. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Very Nice!! That second grouper is fat!


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey man nice report I would love to get into some grouper like that......But I was just wondering if you caught them on live bait or what.....Thanks and nice catch....


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

This particular trip just about everything was caught on live bait but it has varied lately from trip to trip.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul:clap:clap


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

As usual Jake...You Guys Rule...An impressive catch...Stud Scamp and Gags..

BTW....I think the guy that took that last photo musta been a pro!!!! :banghead


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Great catch!!:bowdown


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats what I call a FULL day of fishing.:hotsun:bowdown:bowdown

Great report and day on the water.


----------



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

Very impressive, finding a 30 fish limit of nice grouper takes some know how and good spots.

Seems like we only catch one or two good groupers on a spot, do you guys move around alot or do you catch several on one spot? Again, very nice catch.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Hopefully the grouper challenged folks will find some courtesy of Gustav. As usual an impressive catch!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We moved around quite a bit and pulled a few of each spot. I really think that this strong East-Southeast blow for 2 days will push some grouper over here from our East. I doubt it will be anything like after Ivan, but you would think with 20-30' waves out there that some would have to end up over this way. All I do know is that there is only one way to find out!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats a good average size on those gags. A very good box of fish for the end of august. Keep up the good work.

Capt. Roger Fulford


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Yet another awesome trip for the Nothing Matters.:bowdown


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post Jake. Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch. your making my mouth water and my stomach growl!:clap


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Look at Mark Adams in the group pic and in the first picture.....do ya think that guy LOVES fishing or what!!


----------

